# p5-XML-Parser doesn't build



## Speedy (Jan 11, 2011)

Running 8.2-PRERELEASE. 

```
turtle3# make install 
===>   p5-XML-Parser-2.40 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.2 - found
===>   p5-XML-Parser-2.40 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-XML-Parser-2.40
Couldn't find your C compiler
Compilation failed in require at ./Makefile.PL line 5.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./Makefile.PL line 5.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser.
```
I looked at bugs and didn't find anything relevant. Otherwise my box is working fine and it definitely has a working C compiler. :\
Any ideas are welcome.

Edit: Perl install was broken.


----------



## hukadan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am new in FreeBSD and I just installed PCBSD 9 RC3. I am facing the same problem. What did you mean by "Perl install was broken". How can I check the integrity of my install? I did not find the answer in the Handbook. How did you fix it exactly? 

Thank you.

Hukadan


----------

